# 6 DPO and no CM



## ChereMichelle

Is this normal? I'm at 6DPO and no cervical mucus. I usually wear a liner but not really needing one. I'm new to all of this so I may ask some silly questions!:wacko:


----------



## tryin2make1

No question is a silly question honey as we all have them time to time and who better to ask than women that are all feeling the same thing.
i have to ask do you normally have a lot of cm at 6dpo and then end up with a period, cos if this time is different and you dtd at and all over ovulation then this could be your month, they say that the month things are so different is the month you fall pregnant, so Good Luck and hope this it is and i hope ive helped some how xx


----------



## gardeninggirl

Not a silly question! Cycles are different every month. I've been having watery CM since before ovulation. I've never had that before. It could be your month or it could be this month you have a different amount of progesterone being excreted.

I wish you luck this month!!


----------



## Zeri

Cm can be here/there after O. It's supposed to dry up to creamy/sticky as AF approaches, but some ppl get more fertile looking cm after O too. It's not an indication of pregnancy either way, IMO.


----------



## ChereMichelle

Thank you ladies! This month is def weird. I spotted 3 days ago faintly. Have been experiencing period pain and AF was due yesterday. Yesterday morning some faint blood so I put tampon in and went to work. Felt cramping. Got home and tampon out- NOTHING but some light brown discharge. Why did I feel all the period pain? I expected AF to come last night and get me while I was sleeping but alas, wiped this morning, nothing. i'm so new to this I don't have an POAS lol, so I guess I will get some after work if she still hasn't come.


----------



## gardeninggirl

Things are actually sounding positive for you! I hope the witch stays away!!:happydance:


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Good luck. This sounds promising!


----------



## ChereMichelle

Well I just did a cheapie preg test (walmart brand) BFN....still no AF but some CM....I don't know! I'm never late. I hate this. I want to just know so I can get on with it lol, either way....tomorrow will only be 2 days late so I guess that's not very late is it?


----------

